#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Does Music really cure your Sorrow?

## Moana

Hi Fellows!

I have heard that music cures a broken heart? I have even experienced this on my own. What I used to do is I either go play with my puppy or listen to songs that would cure me. Have anyone of you experienced this as well?


If so share us your thoughts and opinions on this ?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Fellows!
> 
> I have heard that music cures a broken heart? I have even experienced this on my own. What I used to do is I either go play with my puppy or listen to songs that would cure me. Have anyone of you experienced this as well?
> 
> If so share us your thoughts and opinions on this ?



It's depend on the music we listen, some music sooth our sorrow and some increase our sorrow and pain. But whether it's sorrow or happiness music is the best companion.

----------

